# MTD engine surging a bit on low idle - tune up?



## NextYearInFlorida (Jun 11, 2015)

Probably just need to adjust the low/high idle screws, but is there a pictorial somewhere? Not even sure which bolts to remove to get the cover off.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep sounds like air/fuel mixture. Sorry can't help with diagrams but I suspect someone here can.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

2 screws on the side of the heater box and one near the dipstick, choke knob prys off


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Welcome to the Forum!

Pictures being worth so much, at least to me, I would suggest that you check out YouTube and look at Donyboy73's channel. He has great many videos on small engines in general and snowblowers in particular. His step by step videos, along with guidance from the nice folks that hang out here should get you through most any problem.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Plenty of How to videos on youtube. Look for donnyboy73 as his are some of the best.






https://www.google.com/#q=tecumseh+carb+donnyboy+youtube


----------



## NextYearInFlorida (Jun 11, 2015)

This looks useful: site won't allow copy & paste. But usually ehow is lousy... Says there are 3 screws & where they are:

How to Tune an MTD Snow Thrower Carburetor | eHow

Locate the three carburetor (carb) adjustments screws on the carburetor. There will be one located on the top of the carb (power adjusting screw), one on the left side of the carb (idle mixture screw) and one on the bottom center of the carb (idle speed screw).

Now that's weird. Can't see the paste on this editor, even when I selected all & changed the font color to black; but it appeared when posted...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not sure which engine you have, so here is a link to all the MTD service manuals which should help. Just select the manual for the size engine you have.

Professional Shop Manuals


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Normally "surging" means you have crap in the carb and it's not getting the required amount of fuel.... Usually a good cleaning will fix it... Install an inline filter and always use a screened funnel while filling... This routine has worked for me for 29 yrs on my blower... It never "surged" once....
Good luck.


----------

